# Gift for a labor nurse...



## Floyderman (Oct 14, 2006)

I had a truly *amazing* labor nurse while giving birth in a hospital, and I want to send her a gift of thanks. But even though I was drug free during the labor, everything is still a blur - I couldn't even fathom what sort of gift she might like. Any ideas of what to send?


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

A letter of thanks, cc'd to the nurse manager and HR.

Seriously, a card and a picture of you with the baby is the best kind of present I've gotten -- I keep all my notes.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

A picture of you and baby with a note would be the best, IMHO. I like receiving personalized notes more than anything. (I am a med/surg nurse, though, not a labor and delivery nurse) Maybe write her nurse manager a note saying what a great job she did? It would go in her file. Nurses usually like to receive gift baskets of bagles/fruit/chocolate, or flowers, too.







:


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I agree.. a lovely note of thanks with a pic of you and baby would probably mean the most to her. A note to the management about her wonderful care would be great, too!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I sent a card/photo with dd's footprint to the student nurse who stayed with me (even after my doula left me during labor!). I also had a bouquet of flowers and a platter of cookies/random healthy but yummy finger foods delivered to the L&D nursing station since I couldn't thank everyone personally (small hospital, with only a dozen nurses between the different shifts, so I knew the nurses who has assisted me would be getting some of the goodies!).

I'm sure they'll love anything you send!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I still have all the notes sent to me when I was a L&D nurse. I keep them so that I can look at them from time to time. Notes are great.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have sent flowers, potted plants, pizzas to the nurses station, chocolates-- gift certificate for a massage-- all with a little note-- and of course sent to the nurse's station. --- pictures sound great


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a related question.

I am planning a home birth, but I am also preparing for possibility of an emergency transfer by packing a bag in case. I want to include in my bag some kind of gift, lets call them "bribes", for any nurses that might be in a position to make my stay more pleasant.

What kind of "bribes" would nurses like to get?


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
I have a related question.

I am planning a home birth, but I am also preparing for possibility of an emergency transfer by packing a bag in case. I want to include in my bag some kind of gift, lets call them "bribes", for any nurses that might be in a position to make my stay more pleasant.

What kind of "bribes" would nurses like to get?

I'm really pretty offended by the idea that you need to bribe a nurse to do her job. We're licensed professionals. Are you planning to bring a bribe for any ob you might see? Do you bring cookies to your accountant in the hopes that will make him/her do a good job on youtr taxes? How about your lawyer?

Nurses are not children, and we actually go to school and sit boards to be licensed. We are responsible for our patients regardless of whether they slip us some chocolate. If you have a good nurse, write her a note. If you have a lousy one, write her boss about it. But don't treat us like the maitre d' you're slipping a $20 to in order to get a good table.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama* 
A letter of thanks, cc'd to the nurse manager and HR.

Seriously, a card and a picture of you with the baby is the best kind of present I've gotten -- I keep all my notes.


I did this and got a letter from the nurses thanking me for MY letter
















They were wonderful, fabulous, supportive and amazing. A good nurse is a gift from God as far as I'm concerned, a visiting angel


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Maxmama, I am sorry I offended you. I was just trying to be silly and playful.

I view nurses as probably the single most important role in a hospital.

Again, I am sorry.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
Maxmama, I am sorry I offended you. I was just trying to be silly and playful.

I view nurses as probably the single most important role in a hospital.

Again, I am sorry.

I'm sorry I jumped all over you (that's a reminder not to post after a 12 hour shift). It's not you, though; it's a pretty common attitude that I come across a lot: that in order to get or ensure good nursing care, one needs to supply us with food or flowers. It's very frustrating, because I feel it really undermines nurses as professional health care providers.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I feel really bad, though. I guess I shouldn't be silly about things that other people take seriously. I really am sorry.


----------

